# Anacharis Pearling Like Crazy With Just DIY Co2 and 3 Watts Per Gallon



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

This plant is awesome for breeding guppies and cherry shrimp


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

My cherry shrimp and guppies love shrimp pellets since it breaks down rapidly. It's messy but great for a tank full of scavengers


----------

